# wo cao ni (我操/肏你)



## Cereth

Hello  friends...

this time i come along with this phrase..i think is chinese..
can someone tell me the meaning..a friend told me that and he didn´t say the meaning..

i´m just curious thank you!


----------



## Dalian

Hola Cereth,

Are you sure it is a 'friend' who said that to you seriously? Because that phrase is really obscene and offensive in Chinese...


----------



## MingRaymond

Yes, it is offensive. It means 'I fxxk you!'


----------



## Cereth

really?

i f**ck you?

you mean like  i will have sex with you (of course, vulgar=)
 or like go to hell ???

thanks ...


and yes he´s my friend what is he thinking my God???


----------



## MingRaymond

'Wo cao ni' can have both meanings depends on his tone. You should ask him why he said that!


----------



## SofiaB

As MingRaymond has said both are possible. I would think your first meaning is what he meant. But It is vulgar so yell at him even if he is a friend. Many young guys say stupid things to us girls,especially if it is a language you do not know.


----------



## Cereth

Thank you so much girls for your help!!!

i think that now i know why he said that.

Thanks again!


----------



## demoore

Because most of computer or mobile phone input system do not have the right "cao" characters, people usually use 操, with the same prononciation that means "do exercices".
I have read once the real "cao" characters but I don't remember how to write it... If some one knows...


----------



## demoore

The two more expression using "cao", both very very offensive:
- wo cao ni
- cao ni ma
Please don't use...


----------



## Spectre scolaire

demoore said:
			
		

> Because most of computer or mobile phone input system do not have the right "cao" characters, people usually use 操, with the same prononciation that means "do exercices".
> I have read once the real "cao" characters but I don't remember how to write it... If some one knows...


 I never thought of this before, but you are actually right! My computer can’t write it – and what it more surprising, not even _Wenlin_ has got it, a program which contains some 10.000 characters. But I have found the word in a dictionary edited in China. Here is cào, “f***”:

The radical is 人 (not surprising!), and the “phonetic element”, which in this case is not a very generous pronunciation indication, is 肉, rào, placed underneath it. The character is registered just before 操, cào, which incidentally refers to the previous _lemma_.
 _c__ào_ is not a four-letter word...​


----------



## linguist786

我肏你

The character is 肏


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Quelle tour de force!...

How did you do it? I guess you copied the character from somewhere. Googling it in hindsight gets 146,000 hits...
 肏 ​


----------



## demoore

And the etymology of 肏 is so funny:
入 (enter) + 肉 (meat) = 肏 enter into the meat !

(source: http://www.chinese-tools.com/characters/colourful.html)


----------



## samanthalee

Spectre scolaire said:


> Quelle tour de force!...
> 
> How did you do it? I guess you copied the character from somewhere. Googling it in hindsight gets 146,000 hits...
> 
> 肏 ​


It can be written with Microsoft Pinyin IME 2003. Perhaps yours is an older version of the IME.


----------



## avlee

One thing we might be aware of is that the phrase could be used between very close friends (esp. in youngsters) to express their extreme happiness or astonishment without any intend to be insulting.
Just like some western guys say, "You filthy wanker!" and could still be intimate.
When we were in the uni, most students say that phrase to their rommmates instead of the common greeting phrases. For example, Wo cao ni! why are you still here? Now, as we're growing older, we seldom say like that. 
And now I often find lots of girls also say that phrase to their boyfriends to show their unsatisfied mood.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

Spectre scolaire said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by demoore
> Because most of computer or mobile phone input system do not have the right "cao" characters, people usually use 操, with the same prononciation that means "do exercices".
> I have read once the real "cao" characters but I don't remember how to write it... If some one knows...
> 
> I never thought of this before, but you are actually right! *My computer can’t write it – and what it more surprising, not even Wenlin has got it*, a program which contains some 10.000 characters. But I have found the word in a dictionary edited in China. Here is cào, “f***”:



You're right that Microsoft IME doesn't have it but you CAN get it from Wenlin. Use the "Dictionary look up" function in Wenlin (and don't let Microsoft IME take over and convert what you've typed, as you'd then be unknowingly using Microsoft IME, not Wenlin.)


----------



## how to kill a ant

Cereth said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> this time i come along with this phrase..i think is chinese..
> can someone tell me the meaning..a friend told me that and he didn´t say the meaning..
> 
> i´m just curious thank you!


wo cao ni, its Very commonly in Chinese , personally think that should come from "i fuck your mother's cunt(wo cao ni ma bi)," this, including the derivatives,such like fuck your mam(cao ni ma), fuck your whole family(cao ni quan jia), your mother cunt(ni ma bi), your mam cunt(ma bi), should be the source of Since "I fuck your mother's cunt." There are a variety of dialects around to express. Of course, the people said to be specific statements of meaning and context have great contact, such as a person and you quarrel with controversy, he said cao ni ma ,abused you, but not mean really want to make love with your mam,just only a Offhand dirty. The usual time that I fuck(wo cao) is use much like of shit, your mother cunt(ni ma bi), can be interpreted as, you idiot. Similarly, in the acquaintance between friends, speak fuck you(cao ni) to you, more often does not contain nasty ingredients, in some dialects in the region, speaking with you (of course, different speakers) will be used when joking,For example,if have chance, Ill speak that to you ,just for fun.. In fact, chinese is very Ridiculous,but， also sometimes Chinese people quite funny, From time to time to make some funny word , for example, Grass-Mud Horse.​
wo cao ni，在中国话里面很常用的，个人觉得应该来自“我操你妈屄”这句，包括后面的操你妈，操你全家，你妈屄，操逼，都应该是源自“我操你妈逼”。各地也有各种方言来表述。当然，说的人具体要表述的含义和情境有很大联系，比如某人在和你吵架争论，他说操你妈，是在骂你，但不代表他真的想操你妈，只是一句随口的脏话而已。而平常时候说，我操，则类似shit的意思，你妈逼，可以理解为，你这白痴。同样的，在熟人朋友间，用操你，更多的时候则不含污秽成分，在一些地区方言中，用操你（当然发音千差万别）会在开玩笑时被使用,比如，有机会的话，我会对楼主说，操你啊。中国人很可笑，有时也挺有意思，时不时搞出什么搞笑的东西来，比如草泥马。


----------



## Ripple.Z

还是慎用吧，即使是朋友，要是有人对我这么说（操你。）那我就该说“抽你！”lol~


----------



## Staarkali

用我们的母语，我弟弟还说的，都是开玩笑的，我并不喜欢，感觉太高中的。。我不是15岁了吧。。。

顺便说，“wo cao ni”不一定是写“肏”的，而不清楚的话，我会认为就是“操”


----------

